# What herp do you keep besides torts?



## Itort (Mar 9, 2009)

I was wondering what other herps people are keeping besides torts and turtles ? I myself have a trio of bluetongue skinks (1.1.1) and a couple honduran milk snakes.


----------



## Meg90 (Mar 9, 2009)

2.0 ball pythons (one is a spider morph)

1.1 african clawed frogs

and 1.0 Crested Geckos. I have had him for two weeks on Thursday....was thinking about making a thread for him. I just love the little guy!


----------



## Kristina (Mar 9, 2009)

2.0.0 Red Eared Sliders (Chrysemys scripta)
0.0.2 Northern Slimy Salamanders (Plethodon glutinosus) 
0.0.1 Red backed Salamander (Plethodon cinereus) 
0.0.1 Cope's Grey Tree Frog (Hyla chrysoscelis) 
0.0.1 Amelanistic Corn Snake (Elaphe guttata) 
0.0.1 Normal Corn Snake (Elaphe guttata) 
0.2.0 Sulcata Tortoises (Centochelys sulcata) 
1.0.0 Spiny Tail Iguana (Ctenosaura similis)
2.1.0 Homes Hingeback Tortoises (Kinixys homeana) 
0.1.1 Royal (Ball) Python (Python regius) 

I also have....

2.0.0 Horses (Equus caballus) 
2.2.0 Goats (Capra hircus) 
1.4.0 Cats (Felis domestucus) 
0.1.0 Shar Pei (Canis familiaris)

Kristina


----------



## BigBiscuit (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow! Kyryah, it sounds like you have a literal zoo.

That's awesome.


Evan


----------



## Kristina (Mar 9, 2009)

Pretty much, lol. I have pics of most them on Photobucket... http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll63/kyryah/

Kristina


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Mar 9, 2009)

1.1.0 Russian tortoise
0.1.0 Sulcata tortoise
1.1.0 Eastern box turtle
0.0.1 snapping turtle
1.0.0 Map turtle
2.2.1 Red ear sliders
1.2.0 Leopard gecko's
1.1.0 hamsters
1.1.0 dutch bunny
1.1.0 German Shepherds
And 1 75 gallon fish tank and outdoor pond(approx 250 gallons)


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm really not a fan of any other pets besides torts. I definitely haven't liked any reptile I've ever met besides torts and turtles...and a snake wouldn't be allowed in my house for sure (my fiance is freaked by them). Thought I'd comment anyways though! I was thrilled when I convinced my dog-loving fiance that a tortoise was a good pet for us, as we're not ready for the responsibilities of a dog as they are more than a tortoise (more monthly costs, have to be home to let them out several times a day, couldn't leave it for a weekend). He loves little Trevor as much as I do though...I'm so happy.


----------



## Barry (Mar 10, 2009)

Multiples of all species listed.

North American turtle species
Spotted Turtles
Cagel's Map Turtle
3-Striped Mud Turtle
Red-Eared Slider
Alligator Snapping Turtle
Normal Snapping Turtle
Florida Snapping Turtle

Asian turtle species 
Reeve's Turtle
Chinese 3-Lined Box Turtle
Chinese Yellow Marginated Box Turtle
Flower Back Box Turtle
Black-Breasted Leaf Turtle
Orange Headed Temple Turtle

Tortoises
Greek Tortoise
Leopard Tortoise
Red-Footed Tortoise

Snakes
Aesculapian Snake
Russian Rat Snake
Red Mountain Racers
Ladder Rat Snake


----------



## Oogie (Mar 10, 2009)

8.5 CL female RES 
non-herps...3 dachshunds, 1 cat, 1 tarantula, 30+ madagascar hissing cockroaches, 1 ferret, goldfish in pond


----------



## nrfitchett4 (Mar 10, 2009)

0.2.0 corn snakes
0.0.1 green iguana


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 11, 2009)

300+ snakes
Leopard Geckos
Crested Geckos
Three Toed Box Turtles


----------



## Stazz (Mar 29, 2009)

300 snakes Anja ! JEEPERS ! I take my hat off to you hehehe.

I'm pretty scared of anything creepy crawly, or snakes, or roaches haha, I'm a wimp!

Will be getting a pug or boston terrier in the next few months though


----------



## chadk (Mar 29, 2009)

1 Ball Python
2 Dumeril's Ground Boas
1 Bearded Dragon
2 Water Dragons
1 Russian Tort
1 Dog
1 Cat
1 Fish
13 Chickens
3 Ducks
2 Geese
3 Milking Goats
5 Rabbits

Oh, and 6 kids


----------



## tryme (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't have a tort yet but

1.0.0 Veiled Chameleons
0.3.0 Leopard Geckos
0.1.4 Dune Geckos
0.0.1 Crested Gecko
0.0.1 Desert Hairy Scorpion


----------



## dewbert (Mar 29, 2009)

Bearded dragon and leopard gecko


----------



## Candy (Mar 29, 2009)

Stazz said:


> 300 snakes Anja ! JEEPERS ! I take my hat off to you hehehe.
> 
> I'm pretty scared of anything creepy crawly, or snakes, or roaches haha, I'm a wimp!
> 
> Will be getting a pug or boston terrier in the next few months though



PUGS ARE AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Stazz (Mar 29, 2009)

Lol Candy, you're so funny!
Pugs ARE awesome ! A good friend of mine has one, Peggy ! She is just TOO noonoo (cute) for words !!! I will have one! Have to 




Candy said:


> Stazz said:
> 
> 
> > 300 snakes Anja ! JEEPERS ! I take my hat off to you hehehe.
> ...


----------



## chadk (Mar 30, 2009)

Ooops, just realized this post was about herps specifically. At first glance I thought it was just asking what other pets we have...


----------



## Clementine_3 (Apr 1, 2009)

I also have four Leopard geckos and two Irian Jaya Carpet pythons 
A GSD as well, but she isn't a reptile! lol


----------



## JustAnja (Apr 2, 2009)

Stazz said:


> 300 snakes Anja ! JEEPERS ! I take my hat off to you hehehe.
> 
> I'm pretty scared of anything creepy crawly, or snakes, or roaches haha, I'm a wimp!
> 
> Will be getting a pug or boston terrier in the next few months though



LOL yea and we will be producing around 400-500 babies this year, and potentially 3-5,000 next year.


----------



## Stazz (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok....so I give you my hat then hahaha. Not just "take my hat off to you" haha. CRIKEY MOSES thats alot of snakes, I would more than likely suffer a major cardiac arrest if I walked into that many snakes hahaha.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Apr 23, 2009)

Sri Lankan Star Tortoises

Tarahumara Mountain Kingsnakes

Veiled Chameleons

Black German Shepherd

Cat


----------

